
Matilda: Empress, Queen, Warrior - merrier
https://literaryreview.co.uk/too-female-to-rule
======
abrowne
You'll know who this is about if you've read any of the Cadfael series
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cadfael_Chronicles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cadfael_Chronicles)

~~~
baud147258
I've read all of them, but I don't know if her portrayal in thebooks is fair,
though; it seemed rather negative, from my memories. But all the books are
cool, even if a little (a lot?) formulaic.

~~~
abrowne
I agree, so I'm interested to learn a more accurate store. And now that's I've
read this article I see they even mention Cadfael. I enjoy the series, but I
try to remember it's fiction, not history.

